# Indiana ASA State Championship Results



## Indiana ASA (May 2, 2008)

I want to thank Josh and his wife for a great setup at the Boars Nest. Also I want to thank my Area Reps Ken Kays and April Williams on a great job.

Here are the results:

Senior Open 1st Bill Johnson 282/5
2nd Dale Roach 256/6
3rd Tom Trimble 256/1
4th Rodney Johnson 237/2

Super Senior 1st Charles Roach 227/2

Semi Pro 1st Joey Girvin 259/1

Known 45 1st Pete Rogers 296/5
2nd John Walen 258/2
3rd Curt Taylor 257/4

Open A 1st Geoff Chapman 285/2
2nd Tracy Williams 277/4
3rd Brett Smith 273/3
4th Dwayne Whitaker 252/2

Open B 1st Jeremy Sullivan 291/5
2nd Glen Pusell 278/1

Open C 1st Travis Johnson 290/2
2nd Jeff Schwomeyer 288/3

Unlimited 1st Chuck Marts 238/2

Hunter 1st Chris Breedlove 291/8
2nd Kenneth Kays 270/2
3rd Joshua Goodwin 238/1
4th Shawn Glen 219/2

Bow Novice 1st Daniel Keller 302/8
2nd Robert Squibb 286/2
3rd Jason Kenedy 281/4
4th Aaron Martin 268/7

Womens Open 1st April Williams 249/2

Womens K40 1st Dawn Keller 280/3

Women Hunter 1st Beth Marts 295/4
2nd Amy Williams 289/5
3rd Margaret Squibb 282/5

Traditional 1st Dan Haire 273/4
2nd John Johnston 256/2
3rd Buzz Spencer 215/2

Young Adult 1st John Walen 273/4

Youth Girls 1st Jodie Hicks 293/6

Youth Pins 1st Dylan Whitaker 202/1

Senior Eagle 1st Triston Whitaker 266/2

Junior Eagle 1st Jacob Breedlove 310/7


Thanks to all the shooters that came out

Buzz


----------



## Encore88 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for putting on such a great shoot! The Boar's Nest is a well manicured and challenging course. It is a course we look forward to shooting again!
A special thanks to April and Joey for their extra effort! They accompanied me back out onto the course so that I could finish the tournament. Great group of people and ASA representation!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks great....too bad I couldn't make it.....could of added hoosier champ to the list LOL


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Congrats*

to all the winners. It was a great shoot.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Buzz I appreciate you posting the winners, setting up a good shoot (with Josh and family doing the heavy lifting :wink and taking responsibility for getting the job done. Kudos to Kenny and April as well...like they say, behind every good man stands a couple good people...
But, did you have to post the scores??? Oh well, like I say, I beat 'em all whether they showed up or not!

BTW, I'm sure the group holding you up contributed to your not grabbing the top spot. Don't ya hate those wheelie shooters that take all the time draggin' them chairs and junk?

Congratulations to all winners, especially my shootin' buddy, Jodi Hicks!
Watch kward she's gunnin' for ya.:wink:


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

I had no idea the ASA had a shoot in Indiana??? The last one I ever remember was 10 years ago in Crawfordsville IN. Where do I go to find out this information for next year?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Hallsway said:


> I had no idea the ASA had a shoot in Indiana??? The last one I ever remember was 10 years ago in Crawfordsville IN. Where do I go to find out this information for next year?


pm asa indiana on here. there is a list of asa clubs on their web site, www.asaarchery.com


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the link! I will check it out. I would definatley be interested in shooting more ASA. Especially the Indiana State Tournament. I hope to see you next year!


----------

